# Ready to deliver



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't poke to much fun at my rusted out tuck bed ,it;s paid for . It's just so much fun loading by your self ,at least I'll have help unloading .


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

At this point is when you stick your hand in your pocket for your keys uh oh!! Martin


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

It is always something or other


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like the load would ride good! Nice looking field in the background....did your corn do ok in this dry year?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I just put one of the raybuck superduy patch panels on my F350 this fall, went pretty darned quick and looks a lot better. Was worth the 60$. I'll probably do the other side next year, year after that I think it will take a flatbed to fix the box.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope it rides good .Couple more straps than I normally put on .Started to do it one way then went anther . It's just some orchard grass and some fescue grass . Though way things were lots of folk looking for grass this year.

The field is my neighbors . I don't think her's was doing to well .Last I talked to her some was around 80 or so . I had some beans they ran yesterday . Doesn't look good, 900 bushel trailer not much over half full off of 21 acres. Haven gotten it to town yet so I don't know what it did for sure , but it's not good .



slowzuki said:


> I just put one of the raybuck superduy patch panels on my F350 this fall, went pretty darned quick and looks a lot better. Was worth the 60$. I'll probably do the other side next year, year after that I think it will take a flatbed to fix the box.


That is one of my winter projects slowzuki . I was looking at the same ones raybuck . Of course if you could see the other side I have some self in flicked wounds .ha ha Backing out of the drive I forgot about the other pickup sitting there an run the drivers side front fender right into the corner of the bed on the other truck . ^ #%@$ . Always something !


----------

